# Logfile von Spamassassin



## wiseguy (7. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube bei mir wird zu viel gefiltert. Einige der Testmails kamen nicht an, anere schon. Jetzt wollte ich schaun, was das SpamAssassin genau macht. Da gibts doch bestimmt ne Logfile über die Aktivitäten von Spamassassin. Aber ich kann keine finden. Weiß jemand wo die liegen?


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2008)

Es gibt kein Logfile für Spamassassin. Du stellst einfach nur Deinen Spamfilter auf markieren anstatt löschen und lässt die Mails in Deinem Mailclient automatisch in einen Ordner sortieren. Dann siehst Du, ob zu viel sortiert wurde und im mail header siehst Du dann auch warum.


----------

